# Midnight Syndicate's "Carnival Arcane"



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx for posting - Lov'in it !!, Can't wait to hear the whole thing !


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Im really looking foward to this album. By the way, if anyone is looking for some more circus music, then please check out my Netherworld Circus song. Thanks!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Great! I've been waiting for them to do a carnival album for forever... I love Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Buying this the day it comes out.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Thanx for posting - Lov'in it !!, Can't wait to hear the whole thing !





Verse 13 said:


> Thanks for the post. Im really looking foward to this album. By the way, if anyone is looking for some more circus music, then please check out my Netherworld Circus song. Thanks!


You are both welcome. I'm liking your song very much, too, Verse13



HauntedHorror said:


> Great! I've been waiting for them to do a carnival album for forever... I love Midnight Syndicate.


I know, they are an all-around great group



kprimm said:


> Buying this the day it comes out.


It's possible to preorder it now, kprimm


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome! I will also be adding it to my collection. Last year I bought _Sounds of Gore_ - "Circus of Freaks" and "playtime"CD's. Both are pretty good.

http://www.grimmbrothershalloween.com/product_info.php/products_id/915


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I was pleasantly surprised by _Freakshow_! With the carnival theme of the album, I was expecting a more circus-themed musical sound, more upbeat and childlike while still being creepy (think clown-inspired music) but this was spookier and more "haunted" sounding than I had imagined it would be. Another great work from Midnight Syndicate, and gave me hope that the rest of the album will better than I had originally thought, as well. I never should have doubted them!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I LIKE this song! Both dark and pleasant at the same time, it has an understated spookiness you wouldn't normally expect from 'carnival music'. Most people would use the standard calliope carnival music in the foreground, usually overpowering all the other aspects of the song. Using it as subtle background melodies makes the song much creepier. I definitely have to get this CD. Thanks for posting, Garthgoyle.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Agreed, sounds like an awesome addition to my collection - just ordered mine !


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by _Freakshow_! With the carnival theme of the album, I was expecting a more circus-themed musical sound, more upbeat and childlike while still being creepy (think clown-inspired music) but this was spookier and more "haunted" sounding than I had imagined it would be. Another great work from Midnight Syndicate, and gave me hope that the rest of the album will better than I had originally thought, as well. I never should have doubted them!


It's definitely not going to be childlike, that's for sure, and I'm glad, too. I don't know for certain if this will be on it, but here is another song that should take away any further doubt







Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I LIKE this song! Both dark and pleasant at the same time, it has an understated spookiness you wouldn't normally expect from 'carnival music'. Most people would use the standard calliope carnival music in the foreground, usually overpowering all the other aspects of the song. Using it as subtle background melodies makes the song much creepier. I definitely have to get this CD. Thanks for posting, Garthgoyle.


I agree, and you are very welcome, Pumpkinhead


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I just received the album today, and I am kind of torn on this release, to be honest. There are a few tracks that exemplify what Midnight Syndicate is capable of, but most are like a typical carnival soundscape, being a bit on the cheesy side; not many actual _songs_ on it, which was a letdown. I'm not the type to sugarcoat things, no matter how much I may like someone, and this is definitely not their best work, in my opinion.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

WoW, that's a let down review,....... I am waiting for mine & was curious how the rest of the tracks were like......maybe that's why they only released 1 song to be reviewed - best of the rest -

I have enough ambient carny background music to last me, was hoping to hear the other tracks were more like the released sample.......but thank you for an honest review, guess I'll find out for myself within the week.......  

I'll post my thoughts, I know each of us has our own likes & dislikes about individual songs, but pretty much we agree across the board in general of the whole album. ( sigh ) had hoped this was a good cd....


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> I just received the album today, and I am kind of torn on this release, to be honest. There are a few tracks that exemplify what Midnight Syndicate is capable of, but most are like a typical carnival soundscape, being a bit on the cheesy side; not many actual _songs_ on it, which was a letdown. I'm not the type to sugarcoat things, no matter how much I may like someone, and this is definitely not their best work, in my opinion.


That's too bad! Of course I'll have to listen to it myself, but I have a feeling I'll agree with you. That's what I was worried about to begin with, the "typical carnival soundscape" aspect of it. But since I was expecting that, I won't be too disappointed. I've never been one to stop liking an artist because they did one album that wasn't to my taste. If it was something they wanted to do and were able to do it, and they're happy with it, then good for them; but I probably won't buy the album and will just wait for their next release, which I'm sure will be better.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> I have enough ambient carny background music to last me, was hoping to hear the other tracks were more like the released sample.......but thank you for an honest review, guess I'll find out for myself within the week.......
> 
> I'll post my thoughts, I know each of us has our own likes & dislikes about individual songs, but pretty much we agree across the board in general of the whole album. ( sigh ) had hoped this was a good cd....


You're welcome, Dark lord. This one isn't 'bad' per se, but it's not up to par with the other releases from MS (simply my feelings). Nox Arcana's _Carnival of Lost Souls_ is the far better circus-themed album, in my opinion. 



spiderqueen said:


> That's too bad! Of course I'll have to listen to it myself, but I have a feeling I'll agree with you. That's what I was worried about to begin with, the "typical carnival soundscape" aspect of it. But since I was expecting that, I won't be too disappointed. I've never been one to stop liking an artist because they did one album that wasn't to my taste. If it was something they wanted to do and were able to do it, and they're happy with it, then good for them; but I probably won't buy the album and will just wait for their next release, which I'm sure will be better.


I agree with you, spiderqueen. I'm not giving up on them, either, since the majority of their albums are spectacular.

I look forward to hearing what both of you think, as well as others' opinions. Maybe I'm just too fussy, I don't know


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree: not their best work, but there's still a lot to enjoy. I wish they could have included the stuff they did for HHN, but I imagine Universal holds the rights to those pieces.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just got my copy, I will have to say they get it mailed fast - bought on Mon morning & just received it this morning !

Ok it's definitely different......I think it's very different from what they usually do / create. It does have some track s I like & some....eh. I think this is one of they're cd's you'll either love it or not....... 
each person's taste & what they expect (ed) from MS.

I'm in the middle on it myself, but I'm glad I have it ! Maybe just takes a few times to listen to it to "soak-in"......


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

georgekillian said:


> I wish they could have included the stuff they did for HHN, but I imagine Universal holds the rights to those pieces.


_RealPlayer_ allows you to download videos from Youtube and convert them to mp3's, or whichever audio format you prefer. I in no way advocate using the program to do so, and you didn't hear it from me...


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nor do I advocate the free download video helper on Fireofox, or youtube-mp3.org....


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I think it's pretty but I love The 13th Hour and Gargoyles because I love Grim Grinning Ghosts.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ive yet to purchase my copy, but i was really hoping that it would surpass Nox Arcana's carnival album in every way. Maybe it does. More music and less sounds is what I prefer.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

i would say that MS's tells a story using more music with a fewer sound effects than NA's version...... NA's is more of a darker circus theme & MS's is more of a "real" carnival coming to town thru a few sound effects & more musical.....
best way to put it 
I've been playing it a few more times & it has been growing on me.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> I've been playing it a few more times & it has been growing on me.


I'm glad, Dark lord. Still not the case with me


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I will say I don't feel it's as good as they're earlier work, this ones just.....different.....


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just gave the cd a quick listen. I must say, it contains a very beautiful atmosphere and is perfect for anyone wanting to do a circus themed haunt. I was surprised to find that it contained a lot of sound fx, which actually reminded me of Gates of Delirium. "Kiddieland" is probably the creepiest song on there, and it bears a striking resemblance to the Pet Sematary theme. There is also a lot of Danny Elfman influence here, especially with "Twisted Labyrinth". I do wish the album contained more songs, but I gotta give them credit for doing such a great job with the sound fx. The album as a whole is more playful than scary, and overall is a great cd.


----------



## joeys1976 (Sep 25, 2010)

Even though I'm not a huge fan of concept albums I really dig this one. I'm not convinced MS can put out anything and I'd probably like it.


----------

